# Was my betta really excited to see me?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was trying to check my salt tank tihs morning when something hit me on the head....  

than flopped on the floor, it bounced into my hand... I looked at it, but it was dark since I had the light off, I was searching for something.  

One of my bettas hopped out of its tank, and hit me on the head.  

luckily for him, I was there. it's my plakat feMALE.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! I do think they get excited enough when we walk into the rooms. What a silly


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

all my fish get excited to see me. they know it is i, the great bringer of food.

this one must have been hello? hello? *wiggle wiggle* HEY YOU?! I'M HERE *LAUNCH WHACK* Now I have your attention, feed me.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

That is soo funny !!!
They are always happy to see you!!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

He did not have a name.. so I may name him Kamikaze


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...as soon as I'm in view of my tanks all the fish crowd around the end of the tank I'm closest too. They don't do it when anyone else goes close. So they do recognize the "feeder".


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah. I get that with my platy, as soon as I go near the tank... they all swim into a 6 in space.


----------

